# Holme Bank Mine, Derbyshire, December 2009



## RiF (Jan 6, 2010)

Info

```
The last two operational chert mines in Derbyshire were the Pretoria Mine and Holme Bank Mine, both at Bakewell. Pretoria opened in 1902. Access was from adits in a quarry at Bank Top and the steep workings extended beneath the road to connect with the earlier Greenfield shaft. The chert bed lies on a 1 in 3.7 gradient and the mine was subject to flooding in severe winters. Illumination was by mains electricity in addition to carbide lamps carried by the miners.
The chert bed was on average 9 ft (2.7 m) thick, though up to 18 ft (5.5 m) in places. It was extracted by removing the underlying limestone so that the chert fell under its own weight. A hoist powered by compressed air loaded it onto flat wagons, drawn to the surface by compressed air winches along a 1 ft 6 in (46 cm) gauge railway. The ‘waste’ limestone was built up into substantial roof supports. 
Between the wars the number of employees, which in 1905 totalled 38, fell to about a dozen and by 1964 was reduced to four, only two of whom worked underground. Commercial output from Pretoria ended in 1968/9
In view of the flourishing state of the industry, the reporter was highly critical of the 17 or 18 shillings (85-90p) a week paid to the hard-working miners. Some had 25 years’ experience and all worked long hours underground.
In recent years the few underground visitors to Holme Bank Mine have included cave divers, using the clear subterranean waters for training purposes. Almost 10 years ago the Peak Park Planning Board granted permission for the mine to be opened up to visitors but this plan has so far not materialised.
```

Visited with lio112, diehardlove and J4M35_UK
















Sorry for so few shots of outside, it was hammering it down and I desprate to get down the mine






U74A





Splitting! kinda unnerving






























Stanton 1946















View the rest here;
http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i18/Zoot337/Urbex/Derby Mine/


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2010)

Quality selection of photos -some nice ol' Industrial relics left behind too


----------



## mexico75 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great shots there bud loks like a great explore, although shouldn't you of named the report ' top secret mine that we're keeping to ourselves' ?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent explore and plenty of interesting stuff to see in there.


----------



## thompski (Jan 6, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Great shots there bud loks like a great explore, although shouldn't you of named the report ' top secret mine that we're keeping to ourselves' ?



What? Middleton Mine?

Nice photos there, I went myself recently - its lovely.


----------



## RiF (Jan 6, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Great shots there bud loks like a great explore, although shouldn't you of named the report ' top secret mine that we're keeping to ourselves' ?



Thanks



Lightbuoy said:


> Quality selection of photos -some nice ol' Industrial relics left behind too





Foxylady said:


> Excellent explore and plenty of interesting stuff to see in there.



Cheers
yeah, plenty of things laying about, theres still more I would like to see



thompski said:


> What? Middleton Mine?
> 
> Nice photos there, I went myself recently - its lovely.



Thankyou
Yeah it really is, really want to get back there!!


----------



## RiF (Jan 11, 2010)

Went for another look around, with diehardlove, Raptor Jesus & J4M35_UK
Not much else to see there. A few tunnel cave in's, could have made my way down them to see, but I really didn't trust the rotten beems and the bulging, heaverily under pressure walls.

















































​
Few ice stalagmite, alot of them and icicles down there


----------



## diehardlove (Jan 12, 2010)

fun day with the nudity(icicle cock),hypothermia,car stuck in the middle of the dales in deep snow and the mega stupidly bright homemade torch


----------



## RiF (Jan 12, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> fun day with the nudity(icicle cock),hypothermia,car stuck in the middle of the dales in deep snow and the mega stupidly bright homemade torch



You know its a good explore, when theres nakedness, a stuck car an a home made torch, lol


----------

